# w10m and automatic updates



## gab_ITA (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello everyone. My mother just got windows 10 mobile on her lumia and it's getting in trouble the whole house, just because we all share a limited WiFi connection which allows us to use just 1 GB per day. So, when I've been using that phone running windows phone 8.1, there was an option to disable automatic updates which now seems to be gone. The result is that anytime she use WiFi, the phone could dry all the remaining data to update. Is there any way to stop this ? Maybe any battery saving function which could stop background data or something else ? 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 9, 2016)

gab_ITA said:


> Is there any way to stop this ? Maybe any battery saving function which could stop background data or something else ? Thanks everyone.

Click to collapse



Some suggestions in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...o-prevent-windows-10-mobile-updating-t3415877
I actually tried modifying the hosts file and it works, but blocks access to Store too. Now I'm testing some registry tweaks to block the update, but it doesn't look very promising. You could try to block just download.windowsupdate.com or the second suggestion, to change DeviceTargetingInfo to a W 8.1 phone.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 9, 2016)

It might work by changing AutoDownload value in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsStore\WindowsUpdate from 4 to 5. 





I'm not convinced yet, I'll try with Windows Insider builds.


----------



## ngame (Aug 9, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> It might work by changing AutoDownload value in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsStore\WindowsUpdate from 4 to 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found this key some days ago . I think it's same as the key in pc : 
gpedit.msc / Computer Configuration / Administrative Templates / Windows Components / Windows Update / Configure Automatic Update . 
it means : 
2 - Notify for download and notify to install 
3 - auto download and notify for install 
4 - auto download and schedule install
5 - allow local admin to choose setting


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 10, 2016)

ngame said:


> I found this key some days ago . I think it's same as the key in pc :
> gpedit.msc / Computer Configuration / Administrative Templates / Windows Components / Windows Update / Configure Automatic Update .
> it means :
> 2 - Notify for download and notify to install
> ...

Click to collapse



that'd really helpful, can anyone confirm thats how it works?


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 10, 2016)

ngame said:


> I found this key some days ago .

Click to collapse




> You can turn off automatic updates by doing one of the following. This is not recommended.
> Add a REG_DWORD value called AutoDownload to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsStore\WindowsUpdate and set the value to 5.
> -or-
> Apply the Update/AllowAutoUpdate MDM policy from the Policy CSP, where:
> ...

Click to collapse


https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us...stem-components-to-microsoft-services#bkmk-wu



EspHack2 said:


> that'd really helpful, can anyone confirm thats how it works?

Click to collapse



On desktop it works, but W10M has so many redundant registry values ...


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 10, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us...stem-components-to-microsoft-services#bkmk-wu
> 
> 
> On desktop it works, but W10M has so many redundant registry values ...

Click to collapse



lol now I'm even more confused, which list of options is the real deal? I doubt that 5th one would be real... no way ms lets you disable it completely


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 10, 2016)

Maybe this:


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 10, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> lol now I'm even more confused, which list of options is the real deal? I doubt that 5th one would be real... no way ms lets you disable it completely

Click to collapse



It seems to be still checking for updates, but doesn't automatically download them.






The phone has 10.0.10586.107 installed


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 10, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> It seems to be still checking for updates, but doesn't automatically download them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats when you select option 2? so it works exactly like on pc then, perfect


----------



## gab_ITA (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, but wait: during the night I have unlimited data. Eventually can I set the phone to update after midnight ?


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 10, 2016)

gab_ITA said:


> Well, but wait: during the night I have unlimited data. Eventually can I set the phone to update after midnight ?

Click to collapse



Just press download  At this point I'm not sure it won't start by itself.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 11, 2016)

After more than 24 hours, rebooting and charging the phone while connected to the Wi-Fi, I think it's safe to say that it's working. So, adding or changing REG_DWORD value AutoDownload to 5 in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\WindowsStore\WindowsUpdate stops the automatic downloading of an update.
Maybe this should be added to Tweaks.xml @sensboston @winphouser


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 11, 2016)

damn so the option 5 is real then? I'd say more testing is needed but that sure sounds pleasing, in this case you would have to manually check for updates, then manually click download, on pc you can only set it to auto check but ask for download with option 2


----------



## Riyad_ (Aug 14, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Maybe this:

Click to collapse



Bro!! Is there have any policy/way to download big updates via mobile data.i mean without wifi.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 15, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> After more than 24 hours, rebooting and charging the phone while connected to the Wi-Fi, I think it's safe to say that it's working. So, adding or changing REG_DWORD value AutoDownload to 5 in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\WindowsStore\WindowsUpdate stops the automatic downloading of an update.
> Maybe this should be added to Tweaks.xml @sensboston @winphouser

Click to collapse



so you said change from 4 to 5 but in my phone it was set to 2, I changed it to 5, lets see if in the next few days it doesnt check automatically, that would confirm it is off


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 15, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> so you said change from 4 to 5 but in my phone it was set to 2, I changed it to 5, lets see if in the next few days it doesnt check automatically, that would confirm it is off

Click to collapse



Well, test for yourself with different values. I've flashed and reseted my phone several times for this, so I'm done testing. 
Here is another way: Stop Windows Update Service by changing HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\wuauserv\Start to value 4 then restart.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 16, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Well, test for yourself with different values. I've flashed and reseted my phone several times for this, so I'm done testing.
> Here is another way: Stop Windows Update Service by changing HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\wuauserv\Start to value 4 then restart.

Click to collapse



alright i see mine is still checking but now we have to wait for another cumulative and see if it can be controlled like on pc

thanks for the info ^^

edit: no it doesnt work, I was about to call someone and I got greeted by spinning gears, wth, we need a way to control this thing, its completely unacceptable, to be honest, I hope ms gets sued to death because of this

I'm considering spoofing my icon to a 920 just to keep updates away until I know they are safe, damn it, how have we come to this...


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 25, 2016)

I just found out that according to this page https://msdn.microsoft.com/library/windows/hardware/dn904962.aspx?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396

none of the reg keys here would work on 1607 unless you're running mobile enterprise

anyone know how to get enterprise version for lumias?


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 26, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> anyone know how to get enterprise version for lumias?

Click to collapse



Is there any way to get the Windows 10 mobile Enterprise file? [SOLVED] http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...to-windows-10-mobile-enterprise-file-t3262839


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 26, 2016)

And  you have the XML file?


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 26, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> And  you have the XML file?

Click to collapse



Ask @AshleyT to update the link


----------



## AshleyT (Aug 26, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> And  you have the XML file?

Click to collapse



Here you go! 

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AvY3VXrFQPtNgsYLNFyiBimXZK6qcw


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 26, 2016)

Does Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise receive Insider updates?


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 26, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Does Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise receive Insider updates?

Click to collapse



yes, you simply get extra options like the special ring for business and can delay or stop updates altogether

btw isnt that file for 1511 version? anyone got it working?


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 27, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> yes, you simply get extra options like the special ring for business and can delay or stop updates altogether
> btw isnt that file for 1511 version? anyone got it working?

Click to collapse



Are you sure? Because  the desktop version of Windows 10 Enterprise didn't even get the anniversary update via Windows Update. Upgrading from 1511 to 1607 required a full ISO.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 27, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Are you sure? Because  the desktop version of Windows 10 Enterprise didn't even get the anniversary update via Windows Update. Upgrading from 1511 to 1607 required a full ISO.

Click to collapse



thats when you are in a domain, which is usually the case for enterprise windows, which means the IT boss decides when to send you the update, and thats why you can see rogue employees downloading ISOs to get it faster


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 28, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> special ring for business and can delay or stop updates altogether
> btw isnt that file for 1511 version? anyone got it working?

Click to collapse



They say curiosity killed the cat. Well, it just killed some hours from my weekend. 
Installed 8.1, upgraded to 10586.107, enabled Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise, updated to Anniversary 14393.67, enabled Insider Preview. 





There is no “special ring for business” and stopping updates looks just like with registry edit. 
I see no reason to try Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 28, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> They say curiosity killed the cat. Well, it just killed some hours from my weekend.
> Installed 8.1, upgraded to 10586.107, enabled Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise, updated to Anniversary 14393.67, enabled Insider Preview.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its not an insider ring, its a "current branch for business" ring, and the registry edits no longer work under 1607 unless you're running enterprise version, it used to work for normal and enterprise on TH2, you go try editing it now without enterprise and it will ignore whatever setting you choose and install updates just as usual


----------



## Insignificant (Sep 18, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> They say curiosity killed the cat. Well, it just killed some hours from my weekend.
> Installed 8.1, upgraded to 10586.107, enabled Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise, updated to Anniversary 14393.67, enabled Insider Preview.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How excatly did you install enterprise?


----------

